# Paris Hilton is going to jail :)



## SamanthaNY (May 4, 2007)

The socialite is set to begin her sentence on June 5 at the Century Regional Detention Facility.

_A Los Angeles County Superior Court judge has sentenced Paris Hilton to 45 days in L.A. County jail for violating her probation in a reckless driving case. Judge Michael T. Sauer handed down the harsh sentence, telling Paris she will not be allowed work release, furloughs, use of an alternative jail or electronic monitoring in lieu of jail. She must do the time!

An emotional Paris, with tears welling up in her eyes, told the judge moments before the decision "I'm sorry, I'm sorry." Witnesses inside the courtroom say that Paris' parent, Rick and Kathy Hilton, were both visibly upset as the sentence was handed down. Kathy, we're told, was especially distraught._

must not be delighted at the misfortune of others... 
must not be delighted at the misfortune of others... 
must not be delighted at the misfortune of others... 
must not be delighted at the misfortune of others... 
must not be delighted at the misfortune of others... 
must not be delighted at the misfortune of others... 
must not be delighted at the misfortune of others...


----------



## Wagimawr (May 4, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> must not be delighted at the misfortune of others...
> must not be delighted at the misfortune of others...
> must not be delighted at the misfortune of others...
> must not be delighted at the misfortune of others...
> ...


Misfortune? I see no misfortune.

She's being delivered the appropriate punishment for the crime she committed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2007)

^^^Amen and she apparently wasn't sorry until this verdict since she violated her probation.....


----------



## Ulfhedinn (May 4, 2007)

I only have this to say...MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 4, 2007)

She deserves exactly what she got. She knew exactly what she was doing...she knew her license was suspended, but she figured cause she is 'Paris Hilton' she can do whatever she darn well wants to. True case of SPOILED RICH GIRL. Period. End of sentence. 



So Paris, how do you like that notoriety now, hmmmm???????


----------



## Canonista (May 4, 2007)

Maybe colliding against the will of this judge will convince her to grow up and stop acting like the world like is her own personal playground.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 4, 2007)

On the other hand, this begs the question, why her?

Too many other celebrities get caught doing equally dumb stuff, and they're let off the hook.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 4, 2007)

GREAT idea.... but I sincerely doubt it. She'll be the "victim" when she gets out, and will milk this one to death.... mark my words. Some how, some way, she'll use her time in jail as some excuse for some stupid thing she'll do in the future. This will end up being the fault of the legal system, at least that's what SHE will say.

AND that spokesperson/babysitter, Elliot Mintz? Her family must be paying him a BOATLOAD of money to represent/babysit HER. I hope he can sleep at night. If he's smart, he'll grow some balls and cut himself loose from her and go represent someone reputable and who is responsible for him/her self. 






Canonista said:


> Maybe colliding against the will of this judge will convince her to grow up and stop acting like the world like is her own personal playground.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 4, 2007)

See? There is a God. I knew it. I just knew it.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 4, 2007)

I agree... that's very true. But I think there was a lot of evidence that she deliberately knew what she was doing and just didn't give a shit.

I think her "better than you" attitude is what did her in.






Wagimawr said:


> On the other hand, this begs the question, why her?
> 
> Too many other celebrities get caught doing equally dumb stuff, and they're let off the hook.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 4, 2007)

AMEN!   




Miss Vickie said:


> See? There is a God. I knew it. I just knew it.


----------



## eightyseven (May 4, 2007)

Anyone else breaking out laughing at the idea of her in Los Angeles County Jail? Oh man.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 4, 2007)

I think it's hilarious! 




eightyseven said:


> Anyone else breaking out laughing at the idea of her in Los Angeles County Jail? Oh man.


----------



## QtPatooti (May 4, 2007)

She will likely have the last laugh when she finds a way to make some money off of being in jail - some pictures, or video getting out or something. She just likes being the Top Story. She has made a business out of fame.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 4, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> On the other hand, this begs the question, why her?
> 
> Too many other celebrities get caught doing equally dumb stuff, and they're let off the hook.



I admit that I don't spend much time and energy following the careers of celebrities, but I can't think of many celebrity offenders who have been _let_off the hook; I can think of several who have been _gotten_ off the hook by expensive lawyers, though. In which case, the answer to your question, "Why her?' is probably: even expensive lawyers can't always deliver miracles.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 4, 2007)

That's probably true. I only hope that no one will help add to that by buying the crap.... I know, I know... very unrealistic.



QtPatooti said:


> She will likely have the last laugh when she finds a way to make some money off of being in jail - some pictures, or video getting out or something. She just likes being the Top Story. She has made a business out of fame.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 4, 2007)

Canonista said:


> Maybe colliding against the will of this judge will convince her to grow up and stop acting like the world like is her own personal playground.


 
Doubt it. People like her pay attention/learn only when it suits them, and ignore everything/one else.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 4, 2007)

My point exactly.....



Forgotten_Futures said:


> Doubt it. People like her pay attention/learn only when it suits them, and ignore everything/one else.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 4, 2007)

QtPatooti said:


> She will likely have the last laugh when she finds a way to make some money off of being in jail


Prison sex tape, anyone?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 4, 2007)

OMG... LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL..... 




Wagimawr said:


> Prison sex tape, anyone?


----------



## swamptoad (May 4, 2007)

Here's another article via Yahoo news:

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/article/ur...on_dc__ER:1;_ylt=Ali3aoNe.9TX.gEc9H2kH9SAo9EF

*Paris Hilton sentenced to 45 days in jail
By Steve Gorman 
Today at 5:38 pm*

A shocked Paris Hilton was ordered on Friday to spend 45 days in jail after a Los Angeles judge ruled the hotel heiress and socialite violated her probation for _alcohol-related reckless driving_.

Superior Court judge Michael Sauer said he believed the 26-year-old reality TV star knowingly disobeyed the law by driving while her license was suspended and ordered her to report to jail on June 5.

"I think she has wanted to disregard everything that was said and continued to drive no matter what," Sauer before passing sentence.

He added, "The probation is revoked. Forty-five days in jail."

Sauer made the decision after a two-hour hearing during which Hilton insisted she was unaware that her driving privileges had been suspended when she was pulled over for _driving without headlights _on February 27.

Hilton said her publicist Elliott Mintz had told her she was permitted to drive for work-related reasons.

"I did not want to break the law," she told the judge "I did what I was told. I would never drive just because I want to. I follow the law and I respect the law. _From now on I want to pay complete attention to everything_."

"I just want to say I'm sorry," she said before being sentenced.

But the judge said he did not believe Hilton was ignorant of her driving restrictions saying _she had "completely ignored" a notice given to her by a_ _police officer that she had signed during an earlier traffic stop in January notifying her that her license was suspended._

After sentence was imposed, Hilton's mother _Kathy yelled at a prosecutor "you're pathetic."_

The socialite's attorney, Howard Weitzman, said she was singled out for being a celebrity.

"To sentence Paris Hilton to 45 days in jail is inappropriate and borders on ludicrous. It is clear that she has been selectively targeted for prosecution for who she is.

"I think she was honest in her testimony. We do intend to appeal to the judge and to a higher court to modify the sentence."

Hilton was placed on three years probation earlier this year for pleading no contest -- the equivalent of a guilty plea -- to alcohol-related reckless driving after a September 2006 arrest in Hollywood

She landed in hot water again in late February, when she was pulled over on Sunset Boulevard in West Hollywood for driving without headlights. Police impounded her car, a $190,000 blue Bentley, when they discovered she was _driving on a suspended license_.

Hilton's latest legal problems come a little more than three weeks before her reality TV show, "The Simple Life," co-starring her friend Nicole Richie," returns to the airwaves for a fifth season. The series has already been taped.

______________________________________

You gotta LIVE and LEARN.


----------



## mimosa (May 4, 2007)

I wouldn't be surpriced if she was only in jail for a two of days max.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 4, 2007)

And a bonus! 

If memory serves, Nicole Richie also has a trial coming up for violating probation.... perhaps this means she'll be sent up the river too. 

LOL - coming soon to a television near you "A Simple Prison Life"


----------



## Esme (May 4, 2007)

I can't wait to see how she tries to accessorize the orange jumpsuit.


----------



## Chimpi (May 4, 2007)

Am I the only one that thinks forty-five (45) days is a little ... under-sentenced?


----------



## QtPatooti (May 4, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Prison sex tape, anyone?





SamanthaNY said:


> And a bonus! If memory serves, Nicole Richie also has a trial coming up for violating probation.... perhaps this means she'll be sent up the river too.
> 
> LOL - coming soon to a television near you "A Simple Prison Life"



Wouldn't BOTH of those scenarios be to great to hope for LOL


----------



## BBWTexan (May 4, 2007)

Maybe she'll finally get a good meal.


----------



## Ulfhedinn (May 5, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Prison sex tape, anyone?




I wager $5 saying it'll show up on Ebay in a week


----------



## Tooz (May 5, 2007)

You know, for how much I hate Paris...I don't really hate Nicole.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2007)

Tooz said:


> You know, for how much I hate Paris...I don't really hate Nicole.




I suspect Nicole hates Paris like everyone else so probably why she's okay


----------



## Lovelyone (May 5, 2007)

I think her punishment was appropriate. Hopefully other "celebrities" will see that the courts aren't always lenient just because you are famous and have big bucks to bail you out.


----------



## Canonista (May 5, 2007)

> After sentence was imposed, Hilton's mother Kathy yelled at a prosecutor "you're pathetic."



Well now we know how she ended up the way she is....


----------



## Suze (May 5, 2007)

poor paris. i love her dearly.
she's so smart and intelligent and totally awsome...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 5, 2007)

susieQ said:


> poor paris. i love her dearly.
> she's so smart and intelligent and totally awsome...


 
*begins cutting off chunks of ironicasm and selling 'em for a buck each*


----------



## Butterbelly (May 5, 2007)

It's about damn time. If it had been one of us regular folk, who doesn't have celebrity status, we would have all been put in the slammer for a longer sentence.


----------



## Zandoz (May 5, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Hilton's latest legal problems come a little more than three weeks before her reality TV show, "The Simple Life," co-starring her friend Nicole Richie," returns to the airwaves for a fifth season. The series has already been taped.




I wonder how many examples of her driving without a license there will be on the tapes of that series.

The only thing I'm disappointed by in this whole thing is that the judge did not specify what she could take to jail with her, that her entourage can not be there pampering her, and that she has to spend the sentence in her cell. Any bets on the size of the wide-screen or the brand of game console in her cell...or if she'll actually be in it for other than sleeping? 

Not to long ago, I ran across some kind of a celebrity expose show on late-late night TV...the feature was some woman celeb who had been sentenced to jail time, I think for drunk driving...they had several dated clips of her spending her days at a desk in the jail office, signing autographs, posing for pics, and generally having a grand time.


----------



## This1Yankee (May 5, 2007)

I didn't read through the whole thread (gah, frickin' Mac is too hard to use and I get lazy), but I am super happy that the judge did this. I don't know if it's really "fair" per se, but I think that he is making an example out of Hilton. I bet if someone else were to have had this happen to them, first offense, they would have gotten off with community service. It's almost a statement of "Okay, you spoiled little wench, I am going to show you and everyone else that you are NORMAL and that you can't bat your eyes and get around the law". 

I approve. I think it's a wee bit harsh, but not out of the bounds of the law by any means.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 5, 2007)

*"Making An Example Of Celebrities"​*
I have no problem with making an example of a lawbreaker by sentencing that person.

The whole POINT of the system is to make examples of those who break the laws.

That's how DETERRENT works.

This is deterrent, and not punishment (and certainly not persecution). This is to try to tell people that there are some consequences to be faced for endangering people.

It works to a degree.

True _punishment_ would have been much more severe.

(I'm thinking something along the lines of having her eyelids stapled shut)


Usually, I lose all respect for a person who drives drunk, but in this case, I had none to begin with.


----------



## Alan (May 5, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I agree... that's very true. But I think there was a lot of evidence that she deliberately knew what she was doing and just didn't give a shit.
> 
> I think her "better than you" attitude is what did her in.



In reality, it was her blatant disrespect for the judge and legal system:
1. She was 10 minutes late for her hearing
2. She ignored the court order to sign-up for alcohol classes(part of her probation conditions)
3. She subsequently was found driving on a suspended license...Twice
4. She gave excuses(in court), that were NOT believable...atleast come-up with a plausible aliby, or something the judge can find humor or sympathy in.

Bottom-line: Paris disrespected the Court, and thus, SO DID THE JUDGE.


----------



## Alan (May 5, 2007)

mimosa said:


> I wouldn't be surpriced if she was only in jail for a two of days max.


Could Be....She is Appealing the sentence


----------



## Alan (May 5, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Am I the only one that thinks forty-five (45) days is a little ... under-sentenced?


45 days is the max in this particular case...I suggest you work on changing the law...
P.S. Good Luck!


----------



## FreeThinker (May 5, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Am I the only one that thinks forty-five (45) days is a little ... under-sentenced?



Original infraction plus two violations of the probation...yes, it seems excessively lenient.

I'm still in support of the eyelid-stapling.


----------



## tonynyc (May 9, 2007)

Latest news has Paris is 'crying' to Arnold about her jail time. Time for a 'Triumph' intervention...

http://video.dotcomedy.com/player/?id=71734&search=triumph


----------



## Buffie (May 9, 2007)

If she's got so damned much money, why doesn't she just 

HIRE A DRIVER

when she's going out drinking?

#1. Then her stupid ass isn't drunk behind the wheel putting other people at risk.

#2. It means EMPLOYMENT to the unfortunate soul who accepts the job of carting her spoiled, over exposed carcas all over Los Angeles.

There are a dozen other reasons why she should hire a driver, but those are the big two, from my humble POV.


----------



## Chimpi (May 9, 2007)

Buffie said:


> If she's got so damned much money, why doesn't she just
> 
> HIRE A DRIVER



 :shocked: Why would she want to spend money!?


----------



## FreeThinker (May 9, 2007)

*Grunt*

FreeThinker staple eyelids _now?_


----------



## Buffie (May 9, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> :shocked: Why would she want to spend money!?



Geezus. I don't know. Because she clearly has absolutely nothing better to do with her time than consume oxygen, space and alcohol that the rest of us could be enjoying more than she does. 

~shrugs~


----------



## Chimpi (May 9, 2007)

Buffie said:


> space


















You call that taking up space? Hah! The amount of space she takes up is not even an accountable proportion to any of the space that real human beings do, and potentially have the capacity for...


----------



## Buffie (May 9, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> You call that taking up space? Hah! The amount of space she takes up is not even an accountable proportion to any of the space that real human beings do, and potentially have the capacity for...



She actually takes up negative space cuz her mind is apparently so vacuous she can't put together enough functioning brain cells to hire a chauffer for her skeezy little swizzle-stick self and whatever poor pet she's schlepping around at the moment.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 9, 2007)

I am so happy. I agree with Meg. Paris's lawyer was complaining that the judge was singling her out and giving her a strict sentence only because she is a celebrity. I say GOOD! Some of these people think because they are popular and have money, they can get away with anything.


----------



## Chimpi (May 9, 2007)

"I am Paris Hilton. I can do whatever I want."


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2007)

Buffie said:


> She actually takes up negative space cuz her mind is apparently so vacuous she can't put together enough functioning brain cells to hire a chauffer for her skeezy little swizzle-stick self and whatever poor pet she's schlepping around at the moment.



that's HOT!


----------



## mango (May 9, 2007)

*I wonder if she'll drop the soap!!  



 *


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 9, 2007)

Word is Arnold is considering a pardon.

I guess being rich and thin is a get out of jail free card in our country.


----------



## Canonista (May 9, 2007)

mango said:


> *I wonder if she'll drop the soap!!  *



I bet she will. A bar of soap weighs more than she does. 

(And is smarter.....)


----------



## swordchick (May 9, 2007)

I doubt that she'll actually she serve any time in jail. If you are a rich celebrity, you can get away with murder, unless you are a rapper!


----------



## Risible (May 9, 2007)

I think it's hi-larious that nobody, not a one, has stuck up for Paris in this thread! Usually somebody has a dissenting opinion, sometimes if only to play devil's advocate, but not here! 

Just goes to show how Paris has overcooked her goose  . Methinks Paris may have an even lower approval rating than, say, Dick Cheney!


----------



## Zandoz (May 9, 2007)

Risible said:


> I think it's hi-larious that nobody, not a one, has stuck up for Paris in this thread! Usually somebody has a dissenting opinion, sometimes if only to play devil's advocate, but not here!
> 
> Just goes to show how Paris has overcooked her goose  . Methinks Paris may have an even lower approval rating than, say, Dick Cheney!



OK...I've changed my mind. I don't want her in jail...or in stocks as previously stated. I want to see her in a chain gang.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 9, 2007)

lol i sure hope Arnold doesnt pardon her. I read an article on Yahoo that they're trying to get her pardoned. If he does, he will lose a lot of political credibility that he has been working so hard to gain. 

I think the sentence is very fair and it is what average joe citizen would get. Well they might get more.


----------



## tonynyc (May 9, 2007)

Risible said:


> I think it's hi-larious that nobody, not a one, has stuck up for Paris in this thread! Usually somebody has a dissenting opinion, sometimes if only to play devil's advocate, but not here!
> 
> Just goes to show how Paris has overcooked her goose  . Methinks Paris may have an even lower approval rating than, say, Dick Cheney!



Hmmm maybe when Paris is done with 'Club Incarcerated' she can go on a hunting trip with Dick.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 9, 2007)

Stupid Bitch (aka "Paris Hilton") was snapped driving today, _lost_... no less, _in LA_, while being pursued by photographers. 

For those of you in the cheap seats, *HER LICENSE IS STILL SUSPENDED AND SHE STILL SHOULDN'T BE DRIVING*. 

Yeah, and she "told the truth" in court ("*sniffle... wimper*") about heeding the parole requirements. What's her excuse gonna be today? And how is Stupid Bitch Mama Kathy Hilton going to defend it? LOL. It's just as the judge said, she thinks she can do whatever she wants. I pray that judge gets a copy of today's report and pics. 

And unless her idiotic pleas for clemency go through - Stupid Bitch will have to serve at least 39 days in jail. Federal law sez that's the earliest she can get out on their "Good Time/Work Time" plan. That's, IF she doesn't smuggle in her diamond-encrusted blackberry up her undoubtedly cavernous hooey.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 9, 2007)

Sign the "NO clemency for Stupid Bitch (okay, it says _Paris Hilton_)" petition *here*

If judged on clarity, truthfulness and spelling alone - it beats the tar out of the pro-stupid-bitch petition. 

And yes, I signed, lol.


----------



## Melian (May 9, 2007)

Yeah, I signed that too. 

It's unfortunate that the LA jail system is "over-crowded" and operates in a revolving door manner. She'll be out of there in 4-5 days, max. Let's just hope she encounters enough of her *cough* fans in that time to make it worthwhile.


----------



## gunther (May 9, 2007)

I hope her cell is hot.

Who's taking care of her Taco Bell dog?


----------



## Canonista (May 10, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Stupid Bitch (aka "Paris Hilton") was snapped driving today, _lost_... no less, _in LA_, while being pursued by photographers.
> 
> For those of you in the cheap seats, *HER LICENSE IS STILL SUSPENDED AND SHE STILL SHOULDN'T BE DRIVING*.




Oh the judge is sooooo gonna blow his stack when he sees that picture.

I predict that she'll be found in contempt, be given more jail time, and told to report to jail immediately.

The judge doesn't have to wait for appeals to toss her malnourished, short-bus riding ass in jail for contempt of court issues. That's something you start your jail time on the same day.


----------



## Canonista (May 10, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> Hmmm maybe when Paris is done with 'Club Incarcerated' she can go on a hunting trip with Dick.



As opposed to her usual hunts FOR.....


----------



## Blackjack (May 10, 2007)

I have to admit that Paris Hilton is one of the very few people who annoy me enough to make me wish that they'd get torn in half from a shotgun blast.

And how did her mother not get in trouble for all that shit in court? She should've been held in contempt, right?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 10, 2007)

Canonista said:


> Oh the judge is sooooo gonna blow his stack when he sees that picture.
> 
> I predict that she'll be found in contempt, be given more jail time, and told to report to jail immediately.
> 
> The judge doesn't have to wait for appeals to toss her malnourished, short-bus riding ass in jail for contempt of court issues. That's something you start your jail time on the same day.



I heard about this on the radio this morning. It seems she had earlier violated driving while her license was suspended. The recent picture of her driving was after the suspension was released, and while she is in court for driving while suspended. So technically...right now, her license is not suspended...whatever, my head hurts, when will she just go away?


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, you're right - the suspension was lifted. 

Dammit.


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2007)

OK...so let me get this straight....as a punishment for driving with a suspended license, they reinstated her license? :doh:


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 10, 2007)

No - as punishment or driving on a sus. lic. (aka, breaking probation) she got jail. 

Apparently the initial suspension either expired, or was dismissed when the jail sentence was passed.


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> No - as punishment or driving on a sus. lic. (aka, breaking probation) she got jail.
> 
> Apparently the initial suspension either expired, or was dismissed when the jail sentence was passed.



Still, allowing someone who was just busted for driving under suspension to drive is just asinine. Regardless of what ever other punishment she got/gets, a longer suspension should be a part of it. She and anyone else who violates a suspension should have to prove they can abide by the law before having their privileges restored.


----------



## Blackjack (May 10, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> No - as punishment or driving on a sus. lic. (aka, breaking probation) she got jail.
> 
> Apparently the initial suspension either expired, or was dismissed when the jail sentence was passed.



In which case the question has to be asked-

*Shouldn't she be in jail?*

Why is she out driving?


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 10, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> In which case the question has to be asked-
> 
> *Shouldn't she be in jail?*
> 
> Why is she out driving?


Usually, there is a time period between pronouncement of sentence, and the beginning of it's service. We don't notice it much because in criminal cases, the baddies just stay in jail before they go to actual Big Boy Prison (jail and prison are different things). One reason for the delay is to give the prisoner the ability to appeal the sentence through legal channels. Such is the case with Stupid Bitch, and since she didn't kill anyone or do anything to require immediate incarceration, she's roaming free until she's due to report to the clink.

For now - she legally allowed to drive, and do most anything... until June 5th (I think that's the date) when she's scheduled for her beating-by-angry-butch-lesbians.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

She's going to jail? Poor jail inhabitants...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 12, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Still, allowing someone who was just busted for driving under suspension to drive is just asinine. Regardless of what ever other punishment she got/gets, a longer suspension should be a part of it. She and anyone else who violates a suspension should have to prove they can abide by the law before having their privileges restored.


 
Legally, she should be up for a complete revocation at this point. If she gets caught DUI again I bet they go that route.


----------



## swamptoad (May 13, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> She's going to jail? Poor jail inhabitants...



Exactly! :bow:


----------



## Chimpi (May 13, 2007)

Petition said:


> To:
> The Honorable Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger
> 
> Paris Whitney Hilton is an American celebrity and socialite. She is an heiress to a share of the Hilton Hotel fortune, as well as to the real estate fortune of her father Richard Hilton. She provides hope for young people all over the U.S. and the world. She provides beauty and excitement to (most of) our otherwise mundane lives.
> ...



Full article/petition found *Here*.

Incredible....
:doh:


----------



## Les Toil (May 14, 2007)

Ya know what I find fascinating? In mainstream America Paris Hilton is front page news and mentioned on every news station. Here on Dimensions her thread of 835 views gets squashed like a baby flea in comparison to a thread on the Weight Board about extra arm folds which got an extroadinary 15,000 views.

American media needs to reconsider its priorities and come around to OURS!


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 15, 2007)

I now adore Headline News... last night not only did the news reporter call Hilton a "celebutard" right on the air, but they had a countdown clock displaying the number of days until she heads to the Big House. 

And... they mentioned the inevitability that Hilton cannot avoid: 

  *CAVITYSEARCH*   

Sometimes... just sometimes... it's better to be one of the little people. And I'm enjoying the _hell _out of it right now.


----------



## kr7 (May 15, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Full article/petition found *Here*.
> 
> Incredible....
> :doh:



Ummm, I don't get it. It says that they have over 27000 signatures, but all the spaces on the signature page are empty. Is this some kind of a secret ballot, or are all the Paris supporters so stupid they don't realize they're supposed to SIGN the petition?


----------



## kr7 (May 15, 2007)

Did you guys hear that Arizona Sheriff Joe Arpaio (you know the guy that houses inmates in un-airconditioned tents in the over 100 degree heat in the desert, and has them wearing pink) has offered to take Paris in, so that she does not get out of her jail term due to overcrowding? What a lovely vision!!! I think I love that guy! :smitten:


----------



## mango (May 17, 2007)

*Looks like the rich bitch has paid her way to a discount off the time to be served in her sentence.

 *




> *Paris gets time off for good behaviour
> 
> By staff writers
> May 17, 2007 12:31pm*
> ...


----------



## swordchick (May 17, 2007)

mango said:


> *Looks like the rich bitch has paid her way to a discount off the time to be served in her sentence.*
> 
> * *


 
If she spends any time in jail, I will be shocked. On an episode of Dominick Dunne's Power, Privilege and Justice, in which the daughter of a billionaire arms dealer killed her polo player boyfriend and was sentenced 6o days in county jail and fined $2500, a juror from this case said that rich people should not have to go to jail.


----------



## kr7 (May 17, 2007)

swordchick said:


> .....the daughter of a billionaire arms dealer killed her polo player boyfriend and was sentenced 6o days in county jail and fined $2500, a juror from this case said that rich people should not have to go to jail.



WTF!!!? I think I give up! :doh:


----------



## Blackjack (May 17, 2007)

swordchick said:


> If she spends any time in jail, I will be shocked. On an episode of Dominick Dunne's Power, Privilege and Justice, in which the daughter of a billionaire arms dealer killed her polo player boyfriend and was sentenced 6o days in county jail and fined $2500, a juror from this case said that rich people should not have to go to jail.



Okay, they don't have to go to jail. But only if we can kill them for committing these crimes.


----------



## Buffie (May 18, 2007)

Ohkay, so I was hoping Paris' sentence had already begun or something because I haven't been paying attention to celeb news lately (which is unusual for me, I won't lie. I likes my E! channel). I went looking on Google for a pic of her in a saucy little piece from the LA County Couture collection. 

No dice. For those of us who care or are morbidly curious (I'm not judging), looks like we will have to wait a while longer for a fitting visual to accompany this delightful guilty-pleasure of a thread. 

In the meantime, I found this photo on some UK tabloid website.

Now tell me... take a look at the nails (my girlie chicks around here already have and they KNOW what I'm about to say)...

Whether or not you even know there is a Paris Hilton, you have probably asked yourself... would such a bird (ahem, -jail- bird) run about #1, smoking a doob in public; and #2, doing so with nails that appear to be those of a person who actually works for a living? 

Conspiracy! It's not -rilly rilly- HER. Nope. There's _another_ one. And it's even more dense than the original. Oh lawd. 

View attachment philton1BIG1505_468x550.jpg


----------



## Suze (May 18, 2007)

Just one thought. What if she gets raped by one of the inmates? Isen't that common in american prisons?


----------



## swordchick (May 18, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Just one thought. What if she gets raped by one of the inmates? Isen't that common in american prisons?


 
Rape is common in prisons and jails worldwide. Criminals get lonely, too!


----------



## Damon (May 19, 2007)

QtPatooti said:


> She will likely have the last laugh when she finds a way to make some money off of being in jail - some pictures, or video getting out or something. She just likes being the Top Story. She has made a business out of fame.



Could you imagine a Paris Hilton prison lesbian flick of Paris giving oral to a bbw? She sure would be carrying on the family tradition of "making your stay a pleasure".


----------



## Buffie (May 19, 2007)

Damon said:


> Could you imagine a Paris Hilton prison lesbian flick of Paris giving oral to a bbw? She sure would be carrying on the family tradition of "making your stay a pleasure".



I just threw up a tiny little bit.


----------



## Blackjack (May 19, 2007)

Damon said:


> Could you imagine a Paris Hilton prison lesbian flick of Paris giving oral to a bbw? She sure would be carrying on the family tradition of "making your stay a pleasure".



This resulted in about 45 seconds of hysterical laughter.


----------

